

GOP Tech Platform: Give More Spectrum to AT&T and Verizon - caublestone
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/GOP-Tech-Platform-Give-More-Spectrum-to-ATT-and-Verizon-120985

======
chairsofter
Okay, I consider myself a conservative-leaning independant, but the GOP is
really starting to piss me off lately. They lack any and all substance, saying
one thing, but doing the oppposite (running on "liberty and freedom" while
pushing censorship, loudly proclaiming the benefits of of competition while
supporting monopolies, heralding lower taxes while actually raising them,
etc.). Their dedication to rhetoric over policy can be seen in their
nomination of Mitt Romney. John Huntsman Jr. would be a president that Romney
could never hope to be in a million years. I would argue that he would rival
Obama, if not to be slightly better.

~~~
ewillbefull
> running on "liberty and freedom" while pushing censorship

The Democrats are usually paid more by Hollywood than Republicans. During the
SOPA fiasco, the GOP was considering turning the bill into a wedge issue for
the election.

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/01/throwing-
hollywoo...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/01/throwing-hollywood-
under-the-bus-could-pay-dividends-for-gop/)

If you're talking about their net neutrality stance, there are plenty of
people skeptical of net neutrality who aren't just in it for Comcast to eat
our souls.

~~~
bicknergseng
In the interest of fairness, minority whip Palosi, Obama, and many other
Democrats were against SOPA as well. It was Wyden (D. OR) that placed a Senate
Hold on PIPA.

Ron Paul opposed all legislation... ever. (/s)

------
bicknergseng
Amazing how lazy wireless companies are.
<http://iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/14/3/033001/article>

~~~
caublestone
Are you an RF engineer?

~~~
bicknergseng
No. I have engineered wireless radios, and I've taken enough engineering to
know that the "bandwidth problem" is a hoax made up by the wireless companies.
Radio spectrum is not an issue, but they like to drum it up to prevent
competition and camp other spectrum. AT&T and Verizon would rather have
monopolies than deliver better services through research and investment.

~~~
caublestone
You sir, are correct. If you have an interest in disrupting telecom, let me
know. I am part a start up looking to crush them.

